# Exercise



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

They say that sex is the best form of exercise. 
Now correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think 2 minutes and 15 seconds every three or four months is going to shift this beer belly.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Is that 2mins and 15 seconds spread over once a week for 3/4 months,

then I'm not surprised. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as that!!!!

Truly a man among men! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Once every 3 or 4 months 8O Are you newly wed :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Exercisehttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon6.*



Cornishaich said:


> beer belly


I prefer the term 'dormant muscle'.

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can't stand people who boast.

cabby


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Dear all
I do apologise for a little boasting/bragging as, unlike most men I have been known to be prone to a little exaggeration here and there. We are fairly newly wed! 10th of January 1976 and so the honeymoon is to a degree still in full swing you might say. My latent muscle is sadly now blatant muscle and no amount of exercise will get rid of that but those few seconds every week might just slow down the inevitable. As has been pointed out by Tony the two minutes fifteen seconds over three or four months is accumulative.
Harry
:?


----------

